# Share Select



## light bearer (25 March 2009)

Have you ever encountered someone who seems to be just after your money?  Someone who wants all your financial details over the phone and for you to sign up right away.  Have you ever been blasted in the ear and bullied to sign up for some financial service?  I was recently by a representative of 'Share Select'.


----------



## Kryzz (25 March 2009)

Have spoken to a couple people from share select before, and receieved most of the same treatment u speak of, i managed to get over a months free trial from them however, i think in the end they the offered to sign me up for $400 down from $1,200 or whatever it was..seems like i missed a bargain lol


----------



## Aussiest (6 April 2009)

Was his name Jon Bryden (or something like that) by any chance? Had he just broken his toe?

His arguments were:

You signed up for a demo, therefore i shouldn't have to answer any questions.
We will make far more money than you can ever dream of
You need our help
We wouldn't even take your credit card number now if you handed it over (his last resort)
You are not ready for our services, call us when you are (another Fear Doubt & Uncertainty tactic)

After he kept badgering me for information, i had a massive argument with him when he wouldn't even tell me how much it was to join. I even hung up on him. I later found out it is on their website, but very well hidden.

He then preceeded to email me and call me for days. 

The example trades are all very well if you have enough money in your account to cover the margin if a few trades go wrong. They try to convince you that you can make a fortune with 10k. Not necessarily true.

I would like to compare my performance with how i would have gone had i subscribed to their service.

Has anybody any feedback on how successful their buy and sell tips are?


----------

